
As a business, what do you hide from your customers? - gesman
Example: We are offering unlimited storage or data transfer.<p>But we don&#x27;t tell customers that we are throttling them.
======
zeug
Ohhh sad, that this post dosen‘t get any upvotes.

Personally, my company is build on trust and I don’t have to lie to my
customers.

But what fuck me up the most recently:

To register an ASN in the RIPE Region, you have to be a member (LIR) or find a
LIE that sponsor your one.

The costs as LIR are near 0. You only have to verify your customer and get a
signed contract. Let’s say you value the time at 10€.

Then you send the stuff to the RIPE via API, Mail or Ticket System.

Then your customer gets the ASN from RIPE and you, as Sponsoring LIR, are
done.

Some company’s charge you 200€/yr for this (the industry median is about 90€
and 50% only want it one time.)

